# does anyone chew food and spit it out?



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Since I have been on a liquid diet, I have resorted to this to have a chewing sensation. I feel like I am going crazy. I am only 35 and I think the liquid diet is extreme for me and is making me very depressed. Does anyone else do this to taste food? I just have to know that I am not the only one who does this. It feels so wrong but it also feels so wrong to only have liquids.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I can't imagine how having only liquids could be healthy for any length of time..


----------



## postmortem (Nov 11, 2006)

i used to chew and spit but that was because of my E.D. felt great to cram so much food into my mouth that my cheeks puffed out and then just chew chew chew and spit. stopped it though.


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tiss said:


> I can't imagine how having only liquids could be healthy for any length of time..


I don't have another option since zelnorm has been taken off the market. I know it is not exactly healthy, but I have gastroperesis and food cannot go through. Zelnorm gave me contractions. I just throw food up if I eat because it builds up in my stomach and cannot go down. It is horribly unhealthy - I have lost 21 pounds since Zelnorm. My only other option is a feeding tube.


----------



## Bem (Jul 6, 2007)

i chewspit b/c i'm overcoming anorexia and sometimes i just cant take it and i need to spit out my food.it's disgusting, but you have to understand that so many people do it-just not too many people KNOW about it.


----------



## Bustertb (Jul 6, 2007)

Since they took Zelnorm off the market I have had to resort to mostly liquid diet. Keep losing weight too. But since I found out about the Emergency Use program I got the form emailed to me from the FDA and my gastro doctor agreed to fill it out and send it in to the FDA to get me on the program. Once on the manufacturer of Zelnorm will ship the med to my doctor and I'll go to his office to pick it up. And since the med is back in a test mode, the med is free! Someone posted all the info on another thread here. You'll need to look for it, but you may want to get the form and see if your doctor will fill it out and get you on the program so you can get the Zelnorm. Also, I was able to buy the Zelnorm from an online site which ships it from Mexico. It's called Zelmac in Mexico. This is explained in another thread here also. So there are two options for you to get the Zelnorm. Good luck!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Jeff has posted info on the emergency use provision for Zelnorm. I would talk to your doctor about this.Have you tried any other medications used for gastroparesis? I know Zelnorm was not the only one.K.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

hungry said:


> I don't have another option since zelnorm has been taken off the market. I know it is not exactly healthy, but I have gastroperesis and food cannot go through. Zelnorm gave me contractions. I just throw food up if I eat because it builds up in my stomach and cannot go down. It is horribly unhealthy - I have lost 21 pounds since Zelnorm. My only other option is a feeding tube.


 I have gastroparesis too!! I am assuming you have already tried all the other medicines like domperidone, erthyromycin, reglan, etc? Why are you so against the feeding tube? I don't know too much about them, but would it allow you to be able to eat again? If so, I think it'd be worth it!


----------



## 22302 (Apr 29, 2007)

megflyin said:


> I have gastroparesis too!! I am assuming you have already tried all the other medicines like domperidone, erthyromycin, reglan, etc? Why are you so against the feeding tube? I don't know too much about them, but would it allow you to be able to eat again? If so, I think it'd be worth it!


I have a horrible immune system. I am at high risk of infection.


----------



## Bustertb (Jul 6, 2007)

If Zelnorm helped you why don't you get the form and have your doctor fill it out and get you on the program to receive the Zelnorm?


----------

